# Los Angeles DOT Permit



## mssassypants (Sep 15, 2010)

I know some questions have been asked before about this permit . . .
My current employer requires that I obtain this to run calls. I was wondering can I obtain this permit from *any* CA DMV or do I specifically have to go to the Los Angeles DOT to file the paperwork. I asked my employer and was informed any DMV should be able to process the paperwork, I have a couple of calls in to LADOT to try to gather this information as well, but am still awaiting callbacks. Those if you who have already received this permit, did you file directly with LADOT or through a local DMV office, and what was the price you paid at the time?

Thanks for any help you may be able to offer.


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 15, 2010)

you must drive in to LA to get this permit. it was $150 per year. just another form of taxation.


----------



## MusicMedic (Sep 16, 2010)

mssassypants said:


> I know some questions have been asked before about this permit . . .
> My current employer requires that I obtain this to run calls. I was wondering can I obtain this permit from *any* CA DMV or do I specifically have to go to the Los Angeles DOT to file the paperwork. I asked my employer and was informed any DMV should be able to process the paperwork, I have a couple of calls in to LADOT to try to gather this information as well, but am still awaiting callbacks. Those if you who have already received this permit, did you file directly with LADOT or through a local DMV office, and what was the price you paid at the time?
> 
> Thanks for any help you may be able to offer.



You have to go to the DOT Office in Downtown LA, their office hours are very limited, i belive its monday-thursday 9am-12pm and 1pm-4pm or somthing like that, make sure you bring a copy of your H-6 (driving record) with you as well as all your certs! it cost me about $160 the first time w/ a livescan on site but i  believe to recert it only cost about $90


----------



## looker (Sep 16, 2010)

Your employer must provide you with paperwork that you need to take to LADOT in downtown. You need to bring driver permit form, a letter saying that you're being hired, complete i9 form(signed by both you and the employer). Also the H6 form. You have to do livescan unless you were permitted in the last 3 years. What you employer means about any dmv can do is give you H6 form. 

Also do not forget to bring all of your certification.

Edit:You talking about driver permit issue by DOT and not the green form that is given to you by the doctor after doing physical examination right?


----------

